# English Speaking Jobs - Perugia/Terni/Rome area



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning!

I am looking for work in the above areas, I currently live in the Todi area with my family and want to continue living here, and therefore need work.

I am a 32 year old male with years of experience within the construction industry, working as a Site Manager, Project Manager and Contracts Manager within the commercial sector. I have an up to date CV which I can email. I am keen, enthusiastic and available. I am learning Italian, which is improving each week.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

